# Mehanotehnika 4-6-2 Pacific



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Guys!
Any one know where I can score a motor for a Yugoslavian built HO 4-6-2 Pacific? This one has a shorted commutator and an open winding, I have a number of Mabuchi can motors but non with the shaft length I need....any sources??


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

looks like the same motor held in by a plastic retainer in the late 80s ahm locos


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

try:
http://www.nwsl.com/


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've found a lot of different motors on ebay lately.
If you can't find a suitable replacement, I might have the gut's to rebuild yours!


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Guys!
Thanks for the tips... OK NIMT, if I can't locate a replacement I'll take you up on your offer...Thanks!


----------



## PrinzEugen (Dec 9, 2010)

Greeting from Belgrade, Serbia (former Republic of Yugoslavia) where Slovenian (also former Republic of Yugoslavia) Mehanotenika (now Mehano) have name for export in 70s as AHM.

This loco uses same motor as GP-18, then ALCO S-1, ALCO S-2...

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/ahmhoscalelocomotives/id11.html


try ebay...its quite easy from States


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi 
Thank you for the lead ... however , we managed to locate an acceptable motor that did not require very much modification , the locomotive is running again!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Can you give some specifics. I have to replace the same bad motor in an AHM SW switcher.

In the old thread I have declared the motor a lost cause.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

*Motor*

Hi 
Well first off I was repairing the locomotive for a fellow at work as a favour so I no longer have it to take apart and photograph to show you what I did. However ,the motor used came from another locomotive. It was an early Life Like or Model Power F7 that I had kicking around... it has one broken drive gear so only one axle from the rear truck was driving the locomotive so it was kinda weak in the knees anyway. I decided to make it an un-powered unit as I have two of the same locos so It will run with the "good" one as a lash-up. The motor from the F7 was a bit narrower than the Mehano one but a bit longer, the shaft length was good for the coupling along with the shaft diameter; the cradle that the front of the Mehano motor sat in was modified to bring it a touch forward and to make room for a slightly extended end bell, the rear support for the original motor was eliminated since the replacement motor is longer and room was needed to keep it within the chassis. A set of side brackets were made with a shallow styrene lower cradle to centre & stabilize the motor to the chassis. The motor used was held to it's original chassis by one screw and was mounted on "edge" so since I was laying it flat and using thin metal side brackets , another hole was drilled and tapped into the other side of the motor. Wires soldered in place, a test run and that was it. I've included a few pics of the original chassis to help you identify it. I've added a few more pics to show you the "good" F7 which is a Life Like brand, its motor is completely different from the one I stripped out of the first Loco (which, in case, you were wondering is why I couldn't give you a pic of the motor I used). This other one is driven by the front trucks and the one that sacrificed its motor was driven by the rear trucks...The Loco shells are identical and 
interchangeable they even have the same road number! So I'd venture a guess and say the motor I used is from a Life Like from the late seventies or early eighties if this all helps....


----------



## PrinzEugen (Dec 9, 2010)

AHM Sw-1 part list like model from site banner

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/ahmhoscalelocomotives/id26.html

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r132/tonycook1966/AHM/AHM_SW-1_Sheet_02.jpg


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi PrinzEugen!
Thank you for those links ....I hope the parts list shown for the SW-1 will help out T-Man. I even located my AHM C-Liner (Tempo-Yugoslavia on the fuel tank).
In all the years that I've had it it's been completely trouble free...


----------

